

Armoring the Bombers That Came Back - merrick
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2010/12/armoring_the_bo.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
From 2 1/2 months ago here's the story told, and the extensive HN discussion
about it:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1748979>

